# class=&quot;MsoNormal&quot; ??? Dringend



## Fimbul (14. Februar 2006)

Seas 

Blöde Frage:

Was macht class="MsoNormal" ?

Finde unter selfhtml nix, und google spuckt auch nur scheiß aus

Danke


----------



## Flixus (14. Februar 2006)

Fimbul am 14.02.2006 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Seas
> 
> Blöde Frage:
> 
> ...



ich denke mal das es in zusammenhang mit html irgendwo drin steht und es wird sicherlich ne datei geben die auf .css endet und darin wird sicherlich irgendwo das MsoNormal stehn und es handelt sich dabei um einen css style...bzw es kann auch irgendwie heißen, das ist völlig egal...

müsstest eher nach css und class suchen....

Mfg Flixus


----------



## Fimbul (14. Februar 2006)

Flixus am 14.02.2006 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Fimbul am 14.02.2006 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na in der .css ist eben komischerweise nix definiert.


----------



## Flixus (14. Februar 2006)

Fimbul am 14.02.2006 16:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Na in der .css ist eben komischerweise nix definiert.



gibt es mehere css datein bzw steht ganz oben in der Datei wo das Mso...drin steht vielleicht <style....></style> wo es drin steht? ansonsten hau es raus und schau ob sich was am text ändert...

MfG


----------



## marky68 (14. Februar 2006)

die class MsoNormal legt meines wissens MS Office Word an, wenn man als html speichert.. 

bei office 11 sieht das so aus:

```
p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal
	{margin:0cm;
	margin-bottom:.0001pt;
	font-size:12.0pt;
	font-family:"Times New Roman";}
```


----------

